# Use Apple Remote to control Keynote on MacBook Pro's



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not sure if everyone knew this, but you can use the Apple Remote included with the MacBook Pro's to control Keynote. (Click on screenshot below). I don't think this work's with the iMacs. At least, it doesn't work with my 20" iMac G5.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

It works with the Intel iMac. I happen to know an ehMac member did a 2 hour genealogy presentation 2 weeks ago (with a 20" iMac hooked up to a projector) using Keynote and the frontrow remote.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Yup...just tried it on my Intel iMac and it worked great.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyone know if it works with PowerPoint?


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Does not work for me, BUT you can open PowerPoint documents with Keynote! Then Apple Remote is your friend.


----------



## ChristinaBelle (Dec 11, 2009)

The Apple Remote doesn't come included with your MacBook Pro :S ? And no, it won't work for me *sniff*


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

I think you can also use the keynote control app for the iphone if you want...that one likely works over wifi or bluetooth, I am not sure I don't have the app but I do know there is one and its probobly cheap


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

darkscot said:


> Anyone know if it works with PowerPoint?


The apple remote works great with Powerpoint 2008... At least for me.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Newdeal said:


> I think you can also use the keynote control app for the iphone if you want...that one likely works over wifi or bluetooth, I am not sure I don't have the app but I do know there is one and its probobly cheap


I've used the iPhone app to control Keynote, it works really well. You must have a wifi signal as it doesn't work via Bluetooth. I've done a few presentations this way and I love being able to move around and not be stuck in front of the computer to see my speaker's notes. The iPhone will display both the slide and your speaker's notes on the screen.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Benito said:


> I've used the iPhone app to control Keynote, it works really well. *You must have a wifi signal* as it doesn't work via Bluetooth. I've done a few presentations this way and I love being able to move around and not be stuck in front of the computer to see my speaker's notes. The iPhone will display both the slide and your speaker's notes on the screen.


Rowmote works with an _ad hoc_ network created using the '*Create Network*' item in the Airport menu. With a Mac, you always have WiFi for presentations even if the room itself does not.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

+1 for the iPhone/iPod Touch with the Rowmote app.

It is really handy being able to switch from the apple remote option for actions/skipping slides, and then easily over to the track pad option for drawing and pointing things out on the fly. You can be anywhere within the wireless range of your Mac or the local wifi network this way.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

rgray said:


> Rowmote works with an _ad hoc_ network created using the '*Create Network*' item in the Airport menu. With a Mac, you always have WiFi for presentations even if the room itself does not.


I always learn something new from you guys. Thanks.


----------

